# shooting board - is a crown necessary?



## dbw (Dec 2, 2013)

I was watching Rob Cosman's You Tube video on building a shooting board. In the video he claims you have to introduce a crown to counteract any cupping which may occur. How necessary is the crown?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

What does he think is going to crown, the bed of the shooting board? Never heard that advise before. Interesting.


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

I've watched that same video a couple times trying to figure out why he builds in the crown. I don't think he ever gives an in depth explanation as to why its crowned. Then again I didn't follow any of his advice on my shooting boards. I didnt use MDF, i didnt crown it, and I didn't cut in a rabbet. My starrett tool makers square says everything is square and Im good with that. Im pretty picky about most things in my shop but shooting boards are pretty simple to make and use so why introduce complexity when it doesnt need to be there.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

In this short video Ron drops the nugget that is often stated, and more often forgotten. Wood moves, so 10,000 tolerances aren't going to happen. I am with Smitty, what exactly is he going to crown?






FWIW Ron Herman makes shooting boards all the time, most of the ones I have seen of his were made in less than 1/2 an hours time, usually more like 5 minutes. I admit to not following a lot of the "pro's" on You Tube, and elsewhere, but so many of them are selling you something. Wondering if you need a special tool Rob sells that allows you to "crown" a shooting board?

Don't overthink it, it's a guide, with the stock set at an angle, or more commonly 90 degrees, to allow you to smooth endgrain. The important part is that the angle the stock is held, is precisely the angle you want on the stock. IOW a 90 degree shooting board set up at 87 degree will give you wonky corners.


----------



## dbw (Dec 2, 2013)

> Wondering if you need a special tool Rob sells that allows you to "crown" a shooting board?
> 
> - therealSteveN


He uses masking tape. 8 layers in the middle across the bottom and fewer and fewer layers as you get to either end. The tape creates a crown when you glue the parts together on a flat surface. You then remove the tape.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

No idea, i can't bear to watch his videos. But I have watched tons of videos on shooting boards and none of them mention that. I ended up going with Timothy Rousseau's design as that seemed the most simple yet multifunctional for my needs.


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

I use an angled shooting board as I usually am jointing thin (1/8" +/-) boards for making guitars. Uses more of the plane blade. Can't say I've watched any of Rob's videos although I have watched him for a few minutes here and there at shows.


----------



## AMZ (Jan 27, 2020)

I watched that video and his explanation made sense, but not enough sense for me to replace my existing shooting board. The test of a shooting board are the results and mine are square.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

My shooting board is flat and straight. I'm also not sure why Rob is pushing a crowned setup maybe his plane is bent.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

^ Exactly!

That post gets a LIKE / THUMBS UP if we had such a thing.


----------

